#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-08-12
<charles_> did something change with trac overnight?
<charles_> http://trac.transmissionbt.com/report/2 no longer works
<charles_> http://trac.transmissionbt.com/report/report/2 replaced it, strangely enough
<charles_> meh, wrong channel.  sorry if I woke anyone up :)
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-08-15
<martijn81> guys, which version of ktorrent is in intrepid currently?
<martijn81> and what version in hardy?
<martijn81> this should be 3.1.2 because of a mature bug in ktorren
<martijn81> tt
<martijn81> guys?
<martijn81> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/255128
<martijn81> this really needs to  be updated to 3.1.2
<martijn81> because in 3.1.1 a cookie gets send in the announce
<martijn81> BIG bug
<martijn81> charles_ asac
<martijn81> guys?
<martijn81> are you there
<charles_> martijn_away: I'm here but don't have anything to do with packaging ktorrent
<charles_> martijn_away: I'm a Transmisson dev who idles here
<charles_> martijn_away: this channel is sort of a zombie channel right now, but some messages have indicated that the players are coming back after the fall semester begins
